# 6 gallon manten stone tank



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## bmillerind07 (Aug 19, 2016)

It looks very nice! I like the simplicity of the design and it seems as though your plants are growing well after just two weeks.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks nice! Maybe there's a way to combat it, but diatoms especially are common in a new tank, I don't know if there's really any way to avoid it. Once your tank is cycled, your amano shrimp will take care of it happily.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

And to add, once all of the silica is consumed they will eventually disappear on their own, so no worries there. The tank looks great!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## arekusu725 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

I added some amano shrimp and a nerite snail to help, because I started seeing some hair algae and my tank finished it's cycle. They were a big help! 

However I'm having some issues with my co2 now. I have a 20lb tank that I know has co2 in it, but no gas is going through the bubble counter and passing into the tank. At first I thought my regulator was broken, so I purchased a new one, but I'm still having the same problem. If I adjust the black knob I can see a few bubbles pass through for a few seconds but it's not consistent like it should be. Can anyone assist? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I would take everything apart and check all of your connections. Make sure there aren't any leaks or blockages, make sure all of your fittings are secure. I would also check the check valve, as sometimes those get stuck closed or require a lot of psi to open. I don't have experience with pressurized CO2, but those are the things I would look for. GL!


----------



## arekusu725 (Jul 7, 2014)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I would take everything apart and check all of your connections. Make sure there aren't any leaks or blockages, make sure all of your fittings are secure. I would also check the check valve, as sometimes those get stuck closed or require a lot of psi to open. I don't have experience with pressurized CO2, but those are the things I would look for. GL!




I checked for leaks, couldn't find anything. It's sort of working now but I still haven't quite figured it out. 

Anyway, I added some fish today! Some green neons from my LFS, and some rotala in the background as well. Here's some pics. 
Full tank shot:









Neons! 









Amano shrimp hiding out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazegoreng (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful tank love the stone arrangement


----------

